# Single Preppers



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

If you are single and prepping, it seems that a slightly different set of problems and solutions arise than if you were married and prepping or married with kids and prepping or part of a larger group. 

Yet if you are single things like keeping what you are doing to yourself and limiting those who know to a minimum is easy. Yet on the other hand there is safety in numbers. 

I'm looking to get some feed back as to what your thoughts are about being single and prepping.


----------



## Smokin04 (Jan 29, 2014)

It's easier than being married to a non-prepper. I really don't have any problems doing what ever I feel like as far as prepping goes. My girlfriend just so happens to be a prepper too, so i got lucky though. Maybe we should start a preppers only dating site. LOL!


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

Seneca said:


> If you are single and prepping, it seems that a slightly different set of problems and solutions arise than if you were married and prepping or married with kids and prepping or part of a larger group.
> 
> Yet if you are single things like keeping what you are doing to yourself and limiting those who know to a minimum is easy. Yet on the other hand there is safety in numbers.
> 
> I'm looking to get some feed back as to what your thoughts are about being single and prepping.


I dunno I might have to contrast what it meant not to be single first. Basically it is like prepping for yourself, and all that stuff you would prep for those you love is just extra for you, but no free sex but you don't need to worry about loosing anything you love.


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

The major advantage is "all you have to worry about is you"; and that's easy. There is no compromise. You do what works for you and you don't have to negotiate with someone else to meet "their needs" somewhere in the middle. You have to feed yourself. If you don't eat, you're worrying about you. Not focusing on someone else's lack of comfort. You move when you want, if you want, to wherever you want. You have no one to blame for anything but yourself, you have no guilt to carry as any decision you make will affect only you. If you choose to join a group, you do it of your own choosing, not out of necessity or prodding. You can leave just as easily. There are no worries about caring for someone who is sick or injured, and the stress that comes with it. No matter how many arguments you have with yourself, you'll always win. 

Drawbacks: Safety in Numbers as you described. However, are those numbers capable of fighting/defending? And could you live with yourself for putting them in harms way? Such as small children or elderly. There is a certain comfort in not being alone. We are social creatures by nature. This can affect your stability. If you are sick or injured, others can help take care of you. Many hands make light work. Stuff like that.

I have a large family. And I dread any sort of SHTF/WROL/TEOTWAWKI situation that is long term. I have numerous people that I am responsible for caring for. And it is hard enough in a "semi-lucid" society where I am not worrying about looters, rogue bands of militia and armed hoards. I cannot move quickly, or quietly, with all of them in tow if I need to. I am essentially alone, with a whole shit load of people I am responsible for protecting, providing and caring for. In spite of my best efforts, I have some sons that are as lazy and uninterested as can be, in anything but Facebook and friends. I have one son who is a "Go Getter" but not a lot of experience in firearms handling. I have a daughter who is a useless lump, one who is the hardest working teenager I know, and two small daughters who do all they can to be "helpful", but they certainly have limitations. I have a wife with a debilitating chronic illness. 

So yes, there are advantages to being alone and prepping for sure. You can travel light, quick and do whatever you feel is best for you. It is one time that pure selfishness rules.


----------



## SquirrelBait (Jun 6, 2014)

Smokin04 said:


> It's easier than being married to a non-prepper. I really don't have any problems doing what ever I feel like as far as prepping goes. My girlfriend just so happens to be a prepper too, so i got lucky though. Maybe we should start a preppers only dating site. LOL!


The problem with that would be the gobment trolls throwing a spanner in the works. would have to figure out how to ID and dispose of said trolls.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

SquirrelBait said:


> The problem with that would be the gobment trolls throwing a spanner in the works. would have to figure out how to ID and dispose of said trolls.


There r sum hear fur sur.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

A prepper only dating site? Granted there are single preppers that are looking for a significant other. I'm going to be going it alone for a while, that's just the way it is. Which is why I am asking about single preppers. Not single preppers looking to hook up. Single preppers as in what are the pros and cons of being single AND prepping.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

bigdogbuc said:


> The major advantage is "all you have to worry about is you"; and that's easy. There is no compromise. You do what works for you and you don't have to negotiate with someone else to meet "their needs" somewhere in the middle. You have to feed yourself. If you don't eat, you're worrying about you. Not focusing on someone else's lack of comfort. You move when you want, if you want, to wherever you want. You have no one to blame for anything but yourself, you have no guilt to carry as any decision you make will affect only you. If you choose to join a group, you do it of your own choosing, not out of necessity or prodding. You can leave just as easily. There are no worries about caring for someone who is sick or injured, and the stress that comes with it. No matter how many arguments you have with yourself, you'll always win.
> 
> Drawbacks: Safety in Numbers as you described. However, are those numbers capable of fighting/defending? And could you live with yourself for putting them in harms way? Such as small children or elderly. There is a certain comfort in not being alone. We are social creatures by nature. This can affect your stability. If you are sick or injured, others can help take care of you. Many hands make light work. Stuff like that.
> 
> ...


 I'm sorry but you are just wrong on so many levels.
Prepping for only yourself just doesn't feel right. Your going through all the trouble of prepping just to survive alone.
It may sound strange but from the view of a single male whats the point? No one to care for and protect?
Think about it,,,,,,If you didn't have someone to share your life with or kids to protect would you be as motivated? I bet not.
The responsibility of knowing someone is depending on you is a natural sot after instinct for an alpha male.

I always thought that having someone to lean on was important until that person is gone then you realize that
what is really important is having someone that may need to lean on you. 
"All you need to worry about is you" is a very hollow feeling. My motivation is to prep for my kids and grand kids. 
I have lots of preps ready for a mate (woman stuff) even if I am still single when TSHTF I'll still be looking.

Even a small cat will stand up to fight a grizzly bear to protect her young.- I don't know how but somehow it's the same thing.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

im single but I prep for a group. I can have enough ammo, but if my buddies don't have enough- im not all that safe am I? same thing with food and water. some of my prepper friends don't have the money I do so I prepp for all of us at their house. I need bol, they need preps. works out. licky for me. im some what persuasive so having thousands of rounds delivered is nothing. 

I cant wait to get to where im going and find someone who will prep and train with me, live, laugh and love.- I wish I had some one awesome in my life to enjoy. but I trust god and I trust the process. so I don't spend much time crying over being single and I always find a way to get something done.


----------



## Smokin04 (Jan 29, 2014)

I know girl...sucks you live so far away. I would've made at least one pass at ya by now! LOL!


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

shotlady said:


> im single but I prep for a group. I can have enough ammo, but if my buddies don't have enough- im not all that safe am I? same thing with food and water. some of my prepper friends don't have the money I do so I prepp for all of us at their house. I need bol, they need preps. works out. licky for me. im some what persuasive so having thousands of rounds delivered is nothing.
> 
> I cant wait to get to where im going and find someone who will prep and train with me, live, laugh and love.- I wish I had some one awesome in my life to enjoy. but I trust god and I trust the process. so I don't spend much time crying over being single and I always find a way to get something done.


 You have got to love this girls attitude and outlook on life.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

budgetprepp-n said:


> I'm sorry but you are just wrong on so many levels.
> Prepping for only yourself just doesn't feel right. Your going through all the trouble of prepping just to survive alone.
> It may sound strange but from the view of a single male whats the point? No one to care for and protect?
> Think about it,,,,,,If you didn't have someone to share your life with or kids to protect would you be as motivated? I bet not.
> ...


I didn't get that he was expressing a hollow sentiment from his post. Being single is just that, being single. I see a pragmatic slant to the post, which I can appreciate. There are some realities to being single and realizing you have to take care of number one is one of them.

On the other hand I think you raised a valid point in that we can be single and yet prep for others. The example of prepping for grandkids is a perfect example of that.

Personally I enjoy being around other people but spend quite a bit of time keeping my own company. I'm hardly ever bored when I'm by myself and I've always got something to do or am working on a project.

I'm really not sure what to make of the alpha male thing. But if being an alpha male involves peeing on trees and marking territory, I'd probably save activity for a time when I keep my own company.


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

budgetprepp-n said:


> I'm sorry but you are just wrong on so many levels.
> Prepping for only yourself just doesn't feel right. Your going through all the trouble of prepping just to survive alone.
> It may sound strange but from the view of a single male whats the point? No one to care for and protect?
> Think about it,,,,,,If you didn't have someone to share your life with or kids to protect would you be as motivated? I bet not.
> ...


Okay, but you're responding based on a completely different pretext. With children and grandchildren, of which I have both, you are NOT alone, unless they are halfway across the country, grown, living their own life or some other strange set of criteria that we could bounce off of each other for days.

I was responding in a sense of "I'm single, unmarried, none of those responsibilities" vs. "I'm married, have children, a ton of responsibility". Which, if I remember the original post correctly, was the gist of the question. Being single vs. all the other stuff. There are people out there, I even know some, that have never been married, have never had children, have no other responsibility other than themselves. And guess what? That's the way they want it. And they get up everyday and go to work, do their thing and are perfectly happy. I do not have to have a wife and children or extended family to be motivated to do things for myself. It's not how I roll. Never has been.

You ask "What's the point?" It's called survival. So if I'm single and unencumbered with the responsibilities of being a husband, father, grandfather, neighbor, co-worker; a person is just supposed to lay down and die?

Without all that, "Would you be as motivated?" Abso-****ing-lutely. Why wouldn't I? You mentioned the "need" to care for and protect others; What about yourself?

You'll also recall that I stated we are "Social Creatures" and we crave contact with others. But that doesn't necessarily lend to intimate contact. It can be a casual conversation, a wave, a brief "hello". Hell, just knowing there is "civilization" within reach can have wonderful affects to morale. I'm just as down for intimate relationships as any other guy. But I can go without it.

The important thing here, which you stated, is whether I'm doing it alone, or for others, SURVIVAL is key. That's the end game. The rest is open for interpretation.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

bigdogbuc said:


> Okay, but you're responding based on a completely different pretext. With children and grandchildren, of which I have both, you are NOT alone, unless they are halfway across the country, grown, living their own life or some other strange set of criteria that we could bounce off of each other for days.
> 
> I was responding in a sense of "I'm single, unmarried, none of those responsibilities" vs. "I'm married, have children, a ton of responsibility". Which, if I remember the original post correctly, was the gist of the question. Being single vs. all the other stuff. There are people out there, I even know some, that have never been married, have never had children, have no other responsibility other than themselves. And guess what? That's the way they want it. And they get up everyday and go to work, do their thing and are perfectly happy. I do not have to have a wife and children or extended family to be motivated to do things for myself. It's not how I roll. Never has been.
> 
> ...


 Hummm,,, I must admit I see your point from your view


----------



## microprepper (Nov 21, 2013)

Singleness has many different implications depending on your age, fitness, etc. I am single, (prefer the term "solitary" actually) and I feel more secure this way at my age than if someone were to partner up with me. maybe I'm cynical but the older I get, the more disgusted I am with just how flat-out STOOOOPID most people can be. I'd rather take chances with my own screwed-up self!

That being said, I admit that I do have friends who share my perceptions of the world and altho we are all far apart, I think we all get some strength from fantasizing that we are in this together. If I were a younger woman I might want to rely on some male presence to at least discourage other males, but if I think too much about my own youthful choices in the opposite sex, then I can go right back to being cynical!

As a solitary prepper, I feel I have the choice of hunkering down or bugging out. I can imagine lots of people damaging themselves just by the failure to agree on that point.


----------



## StarPD45 (Nov 13, 2012)

I think there are two different definitions of "single".
One would be never married, no SO, no children, etc.
The other would be divorced or widowed, possibly with children or others you might be responsible for.

The difference would lead to completely different thought processes on how you look at "single prepping".


----------



## jimLE (Feb 8, 2014)

*im a single prepper,but yet.im prepping for my mom up to a point as well.so most of my prepping is mainly for me.and the reason im not prepping much for my mom.is she's over 80 and in poor/bad health.and to tell ya the truth in a relistic manor.i truly dont see her surviveing a shtf situation when it comes to her health and all.and as for prefering to go it alone.no id rather not.i've been looking for like minded preppers that dont live to far from me.and once i do.the sooner i get there right after tshtf happens.the better off i'll be..*


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

Single Male Prepper Seeks Single Female Prepper
Must be 30 or younger.
Blonde
Height / weight appropriate
36 D and open minded is a benefit

The ideal candidate will already have an AR-15 or M1A1, a BOV, and a reasonable sized plot of land outside the city.

Please respond with pictures...
of the land, truck and rifles.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

I'm married, no kids yet, we have dogs and my wife's brother, sister and their pets ... that's all on me. Single seems much, much more simple and streamlined but we play the hand we're dealt. If we have children, then there is more to consider but, again, it's a matter of dealing with what's in front of you and doing the best you can.


----------



## Dakota_Lee (Aug 31, 2014)

I'm not seeing any posts beyond June 18th. Is this site still active?


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Dakota_Lee said:


> I'm not seeing any posts beyond June 18th. Is this site still active?


the page is, this thread is dead, click on "home" (top left) it will take you to the most recent topics


----------



## dsdmmat (Nov 9, 2012)

Will said:


> I dunno I might have to contrast what it meant not to be single first. Basically it is like prepping for yourself, and all that stuff you would prep for those you love is just extra for you, but no free sex but you don't need to worry about loosing anything you love.


LOL the difference between sex for free and sex for money is: Sex for free costs more.

The easy part of being single and prepping is you can pick up an leave on a moments notice. When you have children and a spouse you often have to coordinate activities, have a plan for linking up should you get seperated, and so on.

Then you have Spouses like mine that look at me like I am a crazy person for trying to plan for a year or more without a sense of normality.


----------



## Dalarast (May 16, 2014)

dsdmmat said:


> LOL the difference between sex for free and sex for money is: Sex for free costs more.


So true!!!

Marriage is just legalized prostitution... dating is paying for the stripper's college fund. And yes ladies... this so works both ways according to my wife....


----------



## Horrorshow (Aug 12, 2014)

It depends on what you mean by single. If you mean not with someone romantically, but working with several friends, that's doable. If you mean alone, i.e. not even working with others, that'd be a tough road to hoe.

I have a pretty diverse skill-set, and bring a lot to the table. But despite that there's a lot I can't do. So I have one prepper buddy that is a mechanic, another who knows everything about plants, etc. The idea is that we'll buy a large patch of land, split it among ourselves, and be near each other for mutual support. But I've known these guys for 20+ years. Being young and single would be really hard in my estimation.

If you're speaking just romantically, it depends. Being with someone is no guarantee of happiness, so if the person you're with is not supportive of your goals (whether in general or prepper) it would be a lot easier to be single. But, if the person you're with IS into the same things that are important to you, or at least supportive, you're golden. Having someone to provide feedback on your ideas, provide encouragement, and actually HELP you is amazing.


----------



## Derma-Redi (Aug 23, 2014)

Something tells me that would be successful!!! Now for the name HUM.............


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Im single since she left me over, Well im not even sure why and my theory is that she doesn't know why either. Now im looking around at all of the young ladies in college.


----------



## Innkeeper (Jun 18, 2014)

I am Happily Divorced, so single in that prospect, I have to prep for at least 2 because I prep for My Labradors needs as well. But I do prep for multiple people, I have a couple real good friends One Mil one Civ, who I would trust my life with who have an invite if SHTF, plus My kid starts college this year and preps as he can , but I prep enough to cover him heading to my place to bunk down and provide back up for me. I also have family some of whom I would let in, and some who are leaches on society and have no skills other then taking what I have so some I would accept and while it is a cold thing others I would turn away, they range in ages from mine to my youngest niece who thinks I hung the sun and moon at 6 and even a couple of Great nieces and nephew. Can I take care of them all? No will I try if I can? Yes even if None of my friends or family make it to give me assistance and me them, I prep for more because what will last several of us a year will keep me going for longer, and who knows long before SHTF I may find a new mate, the fact I am a very family oriented person and looking to be a teacher since I retired from the Army is not lost on many of the single moms at School where I do field trips and help with sports activities for my nieces.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

I think what a lot of people fail to keep in mind, especially the married ones, is that sooner or later we all prep for one.

Realistically in a wide spread SHTF scenario, you will likely lose a spouse or child in the process of surviving the first 6 to 12 months. So if you are blissfully married, and reading this out of curiosity, then listen up. You need to be considering the single or child free life as an circumstance you may have to face. On the one hand, you may inherit all of the supplies that you prepped for two with, but you may lose the specific skill set that that person had. So if your wife is a spot on medic and you faint at the sight of blood, then you need to consider prepping single and how you will make up for the loss if you lose her in the process. Same goes for the ladies - if your man is KIA, then you may lose the heft and brawn they brought to the unit. You need to consider a solid Plan-B that makes up for their loss. _*EVERYONE* needs to understand prepping for one._


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Innkeeper I'm coming around to that point of view. I'm not happily divorced yet, but getting there. I think prepping for others as well as myself, has merit and as such should be pursued. As far as looking, I can take care of myself, so there is no pressure to consider that for the time being or foreseeable future. 

When life hands you lemons make lemonade. I could open a stand :lol:


----------



## big paul (Jul 14, 2014)

GTGallop said:


> I think what a lot of people fail to keep in mind, especially the married ones, is that sooner or later we all prep for one.


I couldn't agree more, most people don't realise not everyone will survive, I'm married but at some point I could be left alone.....or vice versa!!!


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

There are advantages to Prepping for a single person or for more then one. I you are single you have one person to worry about. If you are away from home and things go down, you aren't under as much pressure to make it back to your home as quickly as if you are worried about something happening to your family. Then there is always the problem with your spouse. I am not talking medically or even physically, what I am saying is that if you don't have a strong marriage now, I don't if it gets better in a stressful situation, and THAT could be detrimental to your survival, BUT IMO I think that if you have someone that you have a strong relationship with though, you have a a strong advantage.


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

I didn't read through all of the posts. But here is something I take into consideration everyday. I am married to a wonderful lady, and glad she is on board with me. But she has a very rare disease and takes some real crappy medication. When things go south, I hve to be prepared to be alone even though I am not. She can only shoot when its up close and personal, she can't work outside for long periods and things like that.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

My wife has had rheumatoid arthritis since she was 25 yrs old. She both of her hips and knees have artificial joints. I know that if we had to walk very far, she would not be able to do so. I have tried to take steps to compensate for her, and have a cart that she could ride in while I pull it. Leaving her is NOT an option. I think one of the things you must do is evaluate any special medications, restrictions, or other things that may be a problem if the SHTF and try to compensate for them. Even with her medical problems I strongly believe that my wife would still be a great asset to me and my family in an emergency, and feel that her many talents and attitude would make the family fortunate to have her helping.


----------

